# Community > RIP >  Mark templeton(temp)

## Peteforskeet

Some may not have heard temp had a heart attack and died last week.
Funeral at tiatapu pub tuesday 2pm

----------


## mcche171

Dam shame. He was one hell of a character and a good man to shoot with. RIP Temp.

----------


## dogmatix

Too many good fellas departing a the mo. 
RIP.  :Sad:

----------


## Peteforskeet

400 plus at the funeral, great send off

----------


## gonetropo

another good man down, had the occasional pm from him re repairing stuff but we never met. seemed quite a character.

----------


## Peteforskeet

He was a special sort of guy, could keep a room full of people entertained with yarns, jokes etc,
I went thru high school with him, he was showing those talants at 16 yrs of age

----------


## GDMP

> He was a special sort of guy, could keep a room full of people entertained with yarns, jokes etc,
> I went thru high school with him, he was showing those talants at 16 yrs of age


His Brother is a bit like that as well....

----------

